# Volcano Could Cost Wallhead Chance At Bellator Tournament



## surfrock66 (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:


> The erupting volcano in Iceland could be the latest in a series of odd occurrences to befall Bellator’s new season of tournament bouts. This time welterweight tournament participant “Judo” Jim Wallhead could be forced to miss his scheduled fight with Jacob McClintock at Thursday’s Bellator Fighting Championships 15 due to grounded flights in Europe which have left millions of travelers stranded.
> 
> The volcano began erupting on Wednesday, billowing smoke and ash into the oft traveled airspace. European Union (EU) officials began postponing and canceling flights almost immediately based on fears that the ash could cause mechanical damage to passing planes.
> 
> ...


----------

